# MAC Address Filtering Check fail on Epson printer



## harrylp (Oct 2, 2017)

I am trying to connect my Epson WF-3620 to a Belkin AC-1900 WiFi router. It keeps failing due to "MAC Address Filtering Check". I've checked the router, and the MAC Address Filtering is switched off, so I have no idea what the problem is and how to solve it.....

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I turn MAC filtering off, then I get the MAC of the device (wireless printer, new android tablet, new android smartphone) then add that address to MAC filtering then turn it back on.
I have never had a problem and we have 7 computers, several printer, an old printer server, a tablet running linux, two android tablets and one android smartphone.

Run this http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_watcher.html
and get an IP and MAC for the printer so you can add it to your network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe I misunderstand harrylp's post, but I think he already has MAC Address filtering off.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

He does have MAC filtering off but sometimes things are shown as off and don't work that way - at least I've found this to be true where computers are concerned.
His error


> It keeps failing due to "MAC Address Filtering Check".


 seems to be that it is still checking for MAC Address.

If the printer is given an IP outside the range of what his network assigns, that can create problems.

I wanted him to run the tool so he could tell us the IP and add the MAC to the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good ideas, Liz. 

I hope harrylp sticks with this.


----------

